# Támogatás házvásárláshoz Kanada és USA



## zolcsi74 (2015 December 31)

Sziasztok,

a fórum látogatóinak a segítségét kérem abban, hogy szedjük össze (ill szedjétek, mert én nem élek ott és interneten át nem látom a rendszer csak egy-egy elemét), hogy milyen lakás és házvásárlási, házépítési támogatások vannak USA, Kanada és az EU államaiban. Svájc és esetleg Ausztrália is szóbajöhet.

Nekem azért aktuális ez most, mert itthon beindítanak egy - szerintem - elég nagyvonalú támogatást februártól (leírom alant részletesen) és ha élünk vele, akkor sokkal kevésbé leszünk mozgékonyak mint most, mert a ház elvesztésével kell számolni, ha 10 éven belül otthagyjuk Magyarországot. Szóval a döntést könnyítené egy kicsit, ha látnám hol mi van. (Úgy néz ki kis szerencsével bele tudnánk magunkat erőszakolni a keretekbe.)

Eddig volt itthon:
- lakástakarék, havi 20.000 befizetés mellé adott az állam havi 6.000 Ft-t, 48 hónap után a 960.000 befizetésből lett kamatokkal együtt 1.300.000, ez évi kb 13% kamatos kamat, mindig az adott részösszeg befizetésétől számítva
- lakástakarék hitel kedvezményesen 6%/év (ez most nem annyira jó)
- első lakásvásárlók önkormányzati támogatása, 50.000 - 2.000.000 (A kétmillíót talán Zuglóban vagy a II. kerületben adták egy ideig, de pl 500.000 most is van az én lakóhelyemen. Talán...)
- első lakásvásárlók önkormányzati kamatmentes kölcsöne 200.000 - 2.000.000
- munkáltatói adókedvezmény, max 5.000.000 Ft-t ötévente egyszer adó és járulékmentesen a dolgozó lakáshitelének törlesztésére fordíthat a vállalkozó (a dolgozó családtag is lehet, talán maga a vállalkozó is ha munkaviszonya is van a cégénél)
- illetékmentesség (4%)
- szocpol, saccperkb egy gyerekre min 500.000, háromra max 2.200.00 használt lakás, ház vásárlására, kb max 3.600.000 új lakás, ház vásárlásra

Februártól:
- max 300m2-s családi háznál megszűnik az építési engedély, csak bejelentés kell, közműengedélyek megadottnak tekintendők ha 8 napon belül írásban nem utasítják el, önkormányzatok beleszólási jogát csaknem megszüntették, helyi szabályozás 4 db alapvetéstől eltekintve semmis (utólag kötekedhet a hatóság, de azért nem hiszem, hogy az építésügy a húszmillíós építkezésnél az építkezés közepén, végén lebontatná a házat vagy kisebb hibáknál is szívatná a népet, mert a sok-sok önerős építkező esetleg hülyére veri, alkudozós, hibakijavítós, figyelmeztetős ellenőrökre számítok...)
- 27 helyett 5% az áfa új házra és lakásra, vagy a kivitelező vagy az önerőből építkező igényelheti vissza az áfát max 5.000.000 ft-ig (tehát a ház értéke 5%-l 24.800.000, a 27% kulccsal 29.800.000 lehet, ill az afelettiből nem jár vissza áfa)

- három gyerek esetén 10M támogatás, 
- ha kell még mellé akkor 10M kölcsön 25 évre évi 3%-ra
új lakás vásárlására vagy új ház építésére, az építés lehet önerős is

A gyerekeket be is lehet vállalni. (kizárások: büntetett előélet, fizetetlen bankhitel, mindkét szülő munkanélküli, mindkét szülő 40 feletti, egyik szülőnek sincs megszakítatlan két év munkaviszonya, stb, stb - hogy lehetőleg ne az egymillíó cigány építsen nagy hirtelen a semmire, elcsalva a támogatást mint régen a szoci rendszer alatt. EU munkaviszony is jó, de talán még az OECD államoké is)

Deviszont, tíz évig nem adható el a ház és ott kell lakni.

Kint mivel járul hozzá az állam, önkormányzat, egyéb ha én házat, lakást veszek vagy építek?


----------



## zolcsi74 (2015 December 31)

Ja még annyi, hogy ha én ebbe beleugrom, akkor számomra ez kb azt jelenti, hogy - hacsak nincs polgárháború vagy vmi nagyon durva - akkor én már maradok a seggemen és nem megyek ki, nem indítok vállalkozást, nem vándorlok ki, stb, stb. Szóval komoly döntés.


----------



## xinof (2015 December 31)

zolcsi74 írta:


> Kint mivel járul hozzá az állam, önkormányzat, egyéb ha én házat, lakást veszek vagy építek?


*SENKI SEMMIVEL !*



zolcsi74 írta:


> én már maradok a seggemen.


*jol teszed ilyen SEHOL A VILAGBAN NINCS ! *


javaslom egy tappodtat se menj sehova mert* ilyen gazdag orszagot ahol a lakasvasarlashoz hozzajarul az allam NEM TALALSZ !*

*pontos FRISS informacio az USA-bol* : fiatal par a nyaron vett onallo hazat de az amerikai allamot nem hatotta meg hogy majd akarnak is gyereket es az elore szamittoljak mar be nekik , a bank azt mondta ennyit keresel ennyi a hitelkeret oszt slussz
az allam meg asszondta hogy a kolkok a te businesed
ha van piiized kotunk uzletet ha nincs akkor varj mig lesz - vagy keress egy gazdag orszagot ahol finansirozzak hogy csaladosodsz
ez itt Amerika itt erre nem fussssa !!

*DE ugyanilyen csoro country Canada is *ugyhogy ide se gyere mert ezek se adnak a kolkore egy fikarcnyi centet sem
se elore sem sehogy !!
Itt most folyik egy hazvasarlas a haz olcsobb fajta majd egy milla dollarban a fiatalok tehetosek keresnek ketten evi 250ezret dollarban
de kicsi hijjjja van meg a hitelkeretnek ugyhogy almaik haza eluszott
de jo lett vonavona HA az allambacsi itt is nyari mikulas oszt megelolegezi az amugy is megszuletendo apronepre a haz ertekenek jelentos szazalekat.
- nem kene varni meg egy evet vagy lejjebb szallitani az igenyeket .
*
hajjjj kerem ez a kokemeny kapitalizmus itt NEM fussa holmi szoc.polra ezek itt csoro countryk es nen is teljesitenek *
* nem engedhetnek meg maguknak igy szavazo tabort szerezni !!

Tehat : *a kerdesedre a kimerito valasz Amerika es Canada NEM dotalja a hazvasarlasodat egyetlen centtel sem !! 
*itt a gyerekek NEM azert szuletnek HOGY ... hanem azert MERT ... !!!! *

DE azeeee keresgejjjj hathahatha talalsz meg egy ilyet mint magyarorszag


----------



## Melitta (2015 December 31)

Altalaban 25% onreszt ker a bank. VAnnak voltak idoszakok mikor 5% eleg volt az *elso* haz vasarlasnal de minden centet vissza kell fizetni 
A gyerek szuletes magan ugy mindenki a sajat contojara vallalja.

Olyan ismeros , folyattak a regi szisztemat ...regen lakassal kecsegtettek a gyerek vallalokat az uj panel epitesu lakasokkal ma ezzel az afa elengedessel.
Canadaba a bankoknal nem a gyerekek szama szamit hanem mennyi penzed van , hitelkepesseged.
Canada valoban szegeny orszag, mert nincs gyes es gyed, bolcsode es az ovoda ara a csillags eg.


----------



## zolcsi74 (2016 Január 1)

Nyilván nem túl rózsás a helyzet itthon, ezek a támogatások valamelyes kompenzációt jelentenek azért, mert
- hülyére adóztatják a népet és a vállalkozót
- iszonyatos az üzleti és bármilyen egyéb adminisztráció
- kicsi az átlagbér amiből tömegek nem fognak családi házra valót összegyűjteni miközben albérletben laknak
- bizonytalan a munkahely
- brutális a kivándorlás amit meg kéne állítani, ha akarunk még olyat, hogy Magyarország
De ezeket nyilván tudjátok, gondolom a kivándorlásban szerepet játszott az is, hogy otthon nem lehet / kurvanehéz előrehaladni, bizonytalanság van és bármikor bukhat a munka vagy a vállalkozás.

Ha húszéves lennék, mennék ki. De pl a gyerek jövőjét igazából nem látom biztosítva sehol, annak nincs értelme, hogy - mondjuk - a nagy Európai Iszlám Kalifátusban csicskáztassák a színesbőrűek 25 év múlva, vagy megkéseljék egy faji zavargásban az Usában. Persze ilyen szempontból Magyarország sem jó, itt is kirobbanhat bármi köztünk és a cigányok közt, de itt legalább ismerem valamennyire a lehetőségeimet.

Ha az állam megdotálna egy kis/közepes családi házzal, el tudnám képzelni a következő 20-30 évet az ország egyik-másik nyugodt sarkában, kizárólag dolgozó fehér emberek közt, ma még vannak ilyen helyek (pl nagyszüleim falujában az utóbbi 20 évben nem volt erőszakos cselekmény, pedig több százan laknak ott). Nevelnénk a gyerekeket, feleségem otthon lenne velük gyesen/gyeden. Mindent felszámolnánk amit eddig összeraktunk s annak a hozamából éldegélnénk, ill időnként megforgatnánk a pénzt ha adódik valami. Vállalkozást, fizetett bérmunkát elfelejtenénk, nem kéne vállalkozásban hajtani, munkahelyi intrikáktól tartani. A kiszemelt helyek mindegyike természeti környezet, erdő, rét, patak, dombok, hegyek, falu 5-10 percre gyalog, laktunk már ilyen körülmények közt egy totális csőd után... Megszerettük. Lenne napelem, szélkerék, fúrt kút, 3-5 hektár erdőrész, szennygödör - minimális a rezsi. Fordítási, számítógépes munkákat vállalnánk el, csak ami tetszik - ezekhez értünk az iskolák befejezése óta, ill. időközben megtanultunk egy csomó fizikai melót van amihez képesítést is szereztünk, van amihez nem. Pl hajszálpontosan lerakni egy laminált padlót, kamiont vezetni hivatásos papírral, terhelhető betongerendát önteni, játszótéri gyerekjátékokat készíteni, néhány építőipari segéd- és szakmunka stb, stb, stb. Szóval éhen talán nem halnánk és talán a tőkét se élnénk fel.

Az is igaz, hogy ebből továbblépni igen nehéz lenne, de a gyerek(ek) húsz év múlva ki tudnának röpülni a segítségünkkel. Ez áll szemben az EU és US/Kanada magasabb jövedelmekkel. Ezért ha lenne vmi komoly támogatási program kinn, hogy ne bérelni kelljen még a lakást is, akkor nem kéne itthon elköteleződni. De hogy kint megint albérletezésből a semmiből jöjjünk fel, meg 30 évig nyögjük a jelzálogot - na azt nem.

USÁban van olyan támogatás, hogy az állam állja a ház árának felét ha szociálisan hátrányos területre költözöl. Kiokosítottak, hogy ez a full gettó, oda épeszű ember nem megy ingyen sem, akkor sem ha neki ezért fizetnek, nemhogy a dolgozó fehér, de a feketék legeslegalja sem. Egyébként meg csak szirszar támogatásokat találtam, pl állam állja a jogi költségeket vagy fizeti a closing-ot, vagy ad 1-2% kamattámogatást. Ennél komolyabb kellene, nem hiszem el, hogy nincs olyan gyenge demográfiával rendelkező ország ami ne fektetne a születő gyerekekbe.


----------



## xinof (2016 Január 1)

zolcsi74 írta:


> * nem hiszem el*, hogy nincs olyan gyenge demográfiával rendelkező ország ami ne fektetne a születő gyerekekbe.


*
latod sem az USA sem Canada nem fektet be a szuletesekbe ,
 DE BEVANDOROLTAT SOK TIZEZRET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
mint mar irtuk fentebb a gyermek vallalasa privatim igy az allam NEM konpenzalja
a MEGLEVO gyermek tartasahoz hozzajarul HA azt az anyagi helyzet indokoltta teszi (kokemenyen bizonyitani)
*ergo NINCS alanyi jogon csaladipotlek (csak HA raszorulsz)*
egyebirant pedig a tenyek NEM hitbeli kerdesek !


----------



## GIGI (2016 Január 27)

bar Canadaban nem Gyes-nek vagy Gyed-nek hivjak, de van.
ha a kismama minimum 1 ev munkaviszonnyal rendelkezik a szules elott, akkor 1 ev igazolt eltavozast kap a munkahelyerol. ha kevesebb munkaviszonnyal rendelkezik, akkor annak aranyaban. ez ido alatt valtozo, de az atlagbere alapjan meghatarozott szazalekban kap az allamtol penzt. ehhez jon meg a gyermek 18 eves koraig a szulok beveteletol fuggoen(vagy keresokepessegeig, ill. ha fogyatekos akkor tovabb) "csaladi potlek"...
A bankrendszer es az allam nem dotalja a sajat ingatlan vasarlast itt. viszont kikoti, hogy ket nemu gyermek eseten kulon szobat kell nekik biztositani. a hazvasarlas onresze par eve akar zero is lehetett, most mar minimum 10 % kell. akik nem tudnak letetet letenni azoknak a "bereld a sajatodat" banki megoldast ajanljak az ugynokok.
ami meg kulonbseg itt es ott kozott, hogy Canadaban tulajdon ado van lakasokra, lakohazakra is. Ingatlan ado ahogy otthon mondjak (van kivetel a taxmentes lakasok, de azok eleve magasabb eladasi aruak, ill. a kozos koltsegbe be van epitve/bujtatva) . ha jol emlekszem, otthon nincs ingatlan ado lakasra.
a hitelfelepitesben mas kulonbsegek is vannak. mig otthon x hitelosszeg eseten x idore x torlesztoreszletet szamolnak ki, addig itt a hitelt szakaszokra tordelik, idoszakonkent meg kell ujitani, a megujitas idejeben esedekes banki felteteleknek megfeleloen. a hitelszakasz futamidejet az ados a hitel felvetelekor hatarozza meg. majd a megujitasnal ismet alkalma nyilik a kovetkezo hitelszakasz futamidejet meghatarozni. kulonbseg van a hitelkamatokban is, mig otthon fixen (ha az elmult tizen ev alatt nem valtozott) meghatarozott kamatot fizet a futamido alatt, addig itt mar a kezdesnel van fix es rugalmas kamatozasi lehetoseg (reszleteket hosszu lenne leirni) .
hat ennyi jutott eszembe


----------



## kisboszi73 (2018 Május 4)

zolcsi74 írta:


> Ja még annyi, hogy ha én ebbe beleugrom, akkor számomra ez kb azt jelenti, hogy - hacsak nincs polgárháború vagy vmi nagyon durva - akkor én már maradok a seggemen és nem megyek ki, nem indítok vállalkozást, nem vándorlok ki, stb, stb. Szóval komoly döntés.


Sajna ez van. Lehetsz bármilyen beteg támogatás a lakáshoz nem jár. Felújításhoz is csak akkor, ha írsz 1 pályázatot és esetleg van ismeretség megnyerni (kétszer annyiba kerül így). De így is csak adott helyről vehetsz anyagot. Pedig 1 kis anyagi támogatás most nagyon kellene


----------

